# Toller Elli (3years old)is looking for a new home



## elli (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so sad I have to post this, but we are moving abroad into the city flat and our lovely Nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever Elli would hate to live there. It is the reason we are looking for a new home for her. She is very loving, child and animal friendly. She loves everybody and everything. She is a bit crazy (very excitable) with short spam attention and needs lots of exercise. Ball throwing makes her day  Ideal home would be a house with big garden and active, loving people. She loves to learn new things so much. 
Please get in touch, if you know anybody who could be interested.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

have you thought of contacting the breed rescue. They may be able to assist in rehoming or may even have a waiting list of people looking to adopt a toller. Would likely be safer then just putting her on the internet. Here are the links. Even if not in you immediate area its worth contacting, Some breed rescues only deal with a certain area, some are national, so if they can help may be able to advise who can.

Toller Rescue

Nova Scotia Retrievers - breed clubs and rescue organisations

The Toller Club of Great Britain - Rescue

http://www.thetollerclub.org.uk/docs/rescueinformation.pdf


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Also might be worth contacting
About Helen Withey - Norfolk Dog Training Centre

She breeds and works Tollers and is very active within The Toller Club of GB.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The toller club of Great Britain can help, we will help any toller in need. and we have a waiting list.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> The toller club of Great Britain can help, we will help any toller in need. and we have a waiting list.


Please please OP take up this offer to find the best possible home for your dog.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> The toller club of Great Britain can help, we will help any toller in need. and we have a waiting list.





lucylastic said:


> Please please OP take up this offer to find the best possible home for your dog.


Can only urge you to do the same, as I suggested in my post also with the links, I had a feeling they may have adoptive homes waiting.

Tollers are still not a dog you see every day, and is a dog that needs the right life style as you know yourself. Whats "different and unusual" sometimes attractss the wrong sort of attention too.

With breed rescue you can be assured he will be in safe hands. so please make that call.


----------



## elli (Mar 6, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Can only urge you to do the same, as I suggested in my post also with the links, I had a feeling they may have adoptive homes waiting.
> 
> Tollers are still not a dog you see every day, and is a dog that needs the right life style as you know yourself. Whats "different and unusual" sometimes attractss the wrong sort of attention too.
> 
> With breed rescue you can be assured he will be in safe hands. so please make that call.


Thank you so much for all your help and replies. Will contact the toller club shortly. I am actually crying when writing this, I love her so much, she is sleeping on my lap at the moment  will miss her terribly ;-(


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that your circumstances have changed so that you cant keep her. Im assuming this is a permanent move and therefore there isnt anyone friends or family that could maybe keep her if you offered to pay her costs if it was just for a certain period of time until you returned?

If not, then Breed Rescue without a doubt would likely be your best bet, at least she will be going to a vetted new home and matched with the right people and have the continued ongoing support of Toller rescue. Most Breed rescues are run on a voluntary basis by people who own and love the breed and have had them many years themselves, so she couldnt be in safer more capable hands. Please let us know how you get on.


----------

